# Hello from Winchester, VA



## Stephen

Greetings all,

In my search for knowledge I discovered the 'Masons of Texas' iPhone application and wound up here. I have been interested in joining the Winchester, VA lodge for the last 6 months. I've lived in the Front Royal/Winchester/Berryville area now for over a year and a half and have befriended several Masons in the process. 

I was surprised when I first saw the building (Winchester Hiram No.21) as it is located in a historic walking mall and not accessible by vehicle. 

I have my application in hand and I'm just waiting on some technicalities before I can submit my application. My manager at work became a MM recently and he wants to make sure I'd be allowed to join (from a corporate standpoint.)

Regardless, I look forward to the knowledge and fun that will come from visiting these forums and even more perhaps beyond.

Thank you.


----------



## Beathard

Corporate stand point?

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

Sorry, the corporate thing threw me...
Welcome future brother.


----------



## Stephen

We work in the same company. He is one of my managers so he wanted to make sure it wasn't going to cause any problems with our jobs I suppose.


----------



## Benton

Yeah, I'll echo, corporate stand point? The fact that y'all work together should have no bearing on whether or not you can join any lodge you want.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Stephen

@Benton

I would like to agree. I guess because he wants to be one of the signatures on my application.

EDIT: and because I wanted to be in the same lodge. I don't think it should matter - and it probably doesn't. He was just checking to make sure.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Stephen said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> In my search for knowledge I discovered the 'Masons of Texas' iPhone application and wound up here. I have been interested in joining the Winchester, VA lodge for the last 6 months. I've lived in the Front Royal/Winchester/Berryville area now for over a year and a half and have befriended several Masons in the process.
> 
> I was surprised when I first saw the building (Winchester Hiram No.21) as it is located in a historic walking mall and not accessible by vehicle.
> 
> I have my application in hand and I'm just waiting on some technicalities before I can submit my application. My manager at work became a MM recently and he wants to make sure I'd be allowed to join (from a corporate standpoint.)
> 
> Regardless, I look forward to the knowledge and fun that will come from visiting these forums and even more perhaps beyond.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Stephen,

First of all, Welcome to Masons of Texas! No matter how you found us, you're here now and that is all that matters! Second of all, there should never be an issue with you and your boss both being Masons. It is my strong opinion that HE should not carry the discussion any further than between the two of you.

It is in fact none of the corporation's business "what" you choose to do on your free time. If per chance his actions result in his "denial" of you petitioning the Lodge where he belongs, by all means go to another one in the area.

Corporate issues, Hogwash!


----------



## Stephen

Bro. Stewart said:
			
		

> Stephen,
> 
> First of all, Welcome to Masons of Texas! No matter how you found us, you're here now and that is all that matters! Second of all, there should never be an issue with you and your boss both being Masons. In fact it is my opinion that HE should carry the discussion no further than between the two of you.
> 
> It is in fact none of the corporation's business "what" you choose to do on your free time. If per chance his actions result in his "denial" of you petitioning the Lodge where he belongs, by all means go to another one in the area.
> 
> Corporate issues, Hogwash!



Thank you. And I do agree. I will just let the process unfold and the path will certainly be laid out before me. I've been patient.


----------



## Beathard

BTW, patience will payoff in the long run. The application, Investigation, voting and initiation process can take a couple of months. Please participate in the fellowship on this site while you wait.


----------



## Stephen

Beathard said:
			
		

> BTW, patience will payoff in the long run. The application, Investigation, voting and initiation process can take a couple of months. Please participate in the fellowship on this site while you wait.



Thank you. I look forward to many more conversations on this site.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Stephen, Good luck, God Speed. I know where Winchester is, an uncle lived there years ago....


----------



## jwhoff

Welcome Stephen!  Patience is one of the greatest gifts of freemasonry.  Just wait until you start _busting_ up that rock.  

Can't wait to call you brother instead of friend.


----------



## Stephen

Just an update on my application. Found out today that my manager cannot sponsor me as per our "employer relations" so I suppose I am a mason short. I've been electable since December 6th, 2009 and have been so excited for the process. I do know a member of the Clark County/White Post lodge I guess I could get him to sign it, but I was wondering if there was anything else I can do to get this ball rolling.

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

I contacted the secretary of the lodge about my situation.


----------



## Benton

Well, I guess that's the manager's decision. I, however, would simply not report it to the manager, and no one would ever know. It's not the employer's business, if you ask me, what goes on within the lodge. The lodge ought to be a world separate from the outside world. 

Anyway, sorry things turned out that way. 

Why is the manager so concerned about this employer relations policy?


----------



## Stephen

Benton said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that's the manager's decision. I, however, would simply not report it to the manager, and no one would ever know. It's not the employer's business, if you ask me, what goes on within the lodge. The lodge ought to be a world separate from the outside world.
> 
> Anyway, sorry things turned out that way.
> 
> Why is the manager so concerned about this employer relations policy?



Oh I'm not worried about it. Whatever may come, I'll certainly embrace it. I just have to work a little harder to be seen.


----------



## Stephen

Update:

I should have my two signatures by the end of the week. There is a stated meeting next Tuesday.


----------



## Beathard

Keep on it. It will happen.


----------



## Stephen

Beathard said:
			
		

> Keep on it. It will happen.



Good news! Petition is submitted. I'm sure I'll be hearing from the investigative committee soon!


----------



## Beathard

Don't get discouraged if it takes them a while. The investigations need to be completed by the next stated meeting. There is a natural tendency to put them off until the last minute.


----------



## Stephen

Beathard said:


> Don't get discouraged if it takes them a while. The investigations need to be completed by the next stated meeting. There is a natural tendency to put them off until the last minute.


 
No worries! I will be and let the process unfold before me!


----------



## Stephen

The investigative committee is supposed to come over my house next week. I'll make sure my wife baked some cookies!


----------



## Stephen

Update: The investigative committee is coming over today at 7:30pm! So very excited to sit down and demand the answers to life, the universe and EVERYTHING! 
:21:


----------



## Brent Heilman

Congrats! I know when I waited for the committee I was worried about it but it wound up being more of an informative session like people just getting to know each other. It went smoothly and was no big deal. I think I was more worried about getting a call saying that the vote didn't go my way. With the patience you have shown so far and having waited this long you won't have any problems. To me the wait until I was initiated was the worse by far. BTW the answer is 42 if you haven't ever read the books by Douglas Adams.


----------



## Stephen

Brent Heilman said:


> the answer is 42



You ruined it!


----------



## Brent Heilman

Sorry about that. My bad! The greatest question is, however, what is the question?


----------



## Stephen

Investigative committee came and went. It was great talking to them in the 90 minutes or so they were here. We touched up on all sorts of topics and I think the meeting went great!

I guess I'll find out April 12th.


----------



## Beathard

You already know the answer - 42!  On the 12th you will find out the question? Hope it has something to do with a Goat. Sorry it's late. I don't know what I'm talking about anymore. N(aaa)ight.


----------



## JTM

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Stephen

My vote is tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Best of luck to you! I remember how excited I was at this point in my introduction to masonry.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Stephen said:


> My vote is tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


 
Take a long deep breath and know I have you in my prayers....


----------



## Stephen

Well, the secret ballot is in...






















And the AYES have it!


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Congratulations Stephen..


----------



## Stephen

April 26th @ 7:00pm

Winchester Hiram 21. 

I'm so thrilled and cannot wait to be counted as a brother!


----------



## MikeMay

Congrats!


----------



## davidterrell80

If you ever get to the big city, I live close to Dulles Airport. I'm good for a conversation over lunch, especially on a weekend, anywhere between here and Front Royal.

davidterrell80@hotmail.com

Let me see where Winchester Hiram 21 is relative to me... may be time for a road trip.

David


----------



## Stephen

davidterrell80 said:
			
		

> If you ever get to the big city, I live close to Dulles Airport. I'm good for a conversation over lunch, especially on a weekend, anywhere between here and Front Royal.
> 
> davidterrell80@hotmail.com
> 
> Let me see where Winchester Hiram 21 is relative to me... may be time for a road trip.
> 
> David



It's for my EA. Going to help me ride the farm animals or hold my second pair of underwear?


----------



## davidterrell80

If there is often friendly banter before an initiation. 
However, if there is hazing during the initiation, they will find no smiles from me. 
Becoming a Freemason should be one of the great and ennobling experience of life.

David


----------



## Stephen

davidterrell80 said:
			
		

> If there is often friendly banter before an initiation.
> However, if there is hazing during the initiation, they will find no smiles from me.
> Becoming a Freemason should be one of the great and ennobling experience of life.
> 
> David



I think that is all it is, just trying to make me nervous. And it isn't from anyone in the lodge. All the banter has been from this forum.


----------



## Stephen

Today I go to the lodge for a brief overview of my first degree initiation on Tuesday. I'll meet everyone and see the lodge for the first time! It's the oldest lodge west of the Blue Ridge Mountains!

Can't wait!


----------



## Stephen

Tonight I received my EA degree from the Lodge. It was an eye opening experience, to say the least. Thank you for the support over the months and I look forward to many discussions as I travel down this new path.


----------



## Beathard

Congrats and welcome to the fraternity.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Bro. Stephen, welcome to our Brotherhood...


----------

